# Olá from Portugal!



## casadalenha (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi!

I just found out about this forum through Nathan Daniel on the UBK Happy Funtime Hour!

Looking forward to share and learn from everyone here!


----------



## fiestared (Jun 22, 2018)

casadalenha said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just found out about this forum through Nathan Daniel on the UBK Happy Funtime Hour!
> 
> Looking forward to share and learn from everyone here!


Welcome casadalenha


----------



## waltercruz (Jun 24, 2018)

Olá do Brasil


----------



## Nuno (Jun 25, 2018)

Olá de Portugal tb!


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 25, 2018)

Ola Nuno! I'm sending you a private message asking for a small bit of advice. If you have time...


----------



## Iskra (Jun 25, 2018)

Olá, bem vindo Casadelenha! (de um 'primo' espanhol)


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jun 25, 2018)

Mais um Brasileiro por aqui. 
Filho de Portugueses, seriamente pensando em voltar pra Portugal. 
Welcome!


----------



## enyawg (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome casadalenha from Australia!... too bad 1-1 draw with Iran.
What style are you composing and instruments you play? Also what libraries are you using and on your wishlist.
Any experience in film, concert hall or other media at this stage?


----------



## casadalenha (Jun 26, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Welcome casadalenha from Australia!... too bad 1-1 draw with Iran.
> What style are you composing and instruments you play? Also what libraries are you using and on your wishlist.
> Any experience in film, concert hall or other media at this stage?



It could have been a better score, but it got us through to the next stage!

I've been composing mainly using analog and modular synths trying to come up with the sounds I need for a composition using only the synths but whenever I need to enhance a section, Ableton's stock orchestral sounds have been good enough to just give me the extra density I need as I don't really put them front and center.

As for experience, I've been working mainly as a producer with a few different bands, ranging from rock to electronic to jazz. Though lately I've been doing a lot of commission work for advertising and short-films.


----------



## enyawg (Jun 26, 2018)

Cool.. many helpful and talented members here at VIC to assist if you need it and good luck! (in the World Cup as well!)


----------

